

Entrepreneur/developer gets used. - argaba
http://scottmcdowellisaliar.com/

======
dossy
Here's an idiot who works for a company that makes its money _taking money
from gamblers_ and he's whining about what "a wonderful world we live in."

Are you fucking kidding me?

Rule #1: The house always wins.

